# Pensacola Junior Angler Tournament



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

Does anyone know any information about this tournament?


----------



## curtpcol (Sep 29, 2007)

This is sch. for the 23rd of August . The capt. meeting is on the 22nd Friday.( WCI )Lost Key Marina off Gulf Beach Hwy. You can get more information on the Pensacola Big Game Club web site. Good Luck


----------



## spiderjohn (Feb 3, 2008)

WCI Marina and YAcht Club is where Ryan's Catch formerly was. A few miles south on Gulf Beach Hwy if you turn onto it from Sorento by the Winn Dixie just before you cross the bridge onto Perdido Key. The tournament was rescheduled a few weeks ago when the blue water was too far out for most to fish.


----------

